# Gast Rechte enziehen damit er keine Einstellungen im IE ändern kann



## Briefkasten (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich will dass, der Gast keine Einstellungen im IE ändern kann (Sprich Sicherheitseinstellungen, Verbindungsoptionen (Proxy Server) etc. ) .  Wo kann ich das Einstellen? Hab in der Konsole (mmc)/ (Richtlinienergebnissatz) etwas in der Richtung gefunden. Nur ist dort alles deaktiviert. Hab mich auch als Administrator eingeloggt. Weiß jemand weiter?

mfg Briefkasten

PS:OS ist WIndows XP Prof

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1066/iesicherheitseinstellungen0xz.jpg


----------



## gorim (3. Februar 2006)

Richlinienergebnissatz  Ah, das Bild sagt mehr als Worte.

Die Einstellungen, die Du brauchst, suchst Du besser unter Benutzerkonfiguration - Administrative Vorlagen - Windows Komponenten - Internet Explorer. Das fehlt bei Dir aber. Bist Du in einer Domäne, denn nun dort kann man auf Benutzerebene filtern. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Briefkasten (5. Februar 2006)

Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

1. dem entsprechenden user (in deinem fall Gast) administrator-rechte geben.

2. mit dem obrigen user anmelden und in der ordner-ansicht einstellen, dass versteckte dateien und auch systemdateien angezeigt werden.

3. gpedit.msc starten (START - ausführen)

4. richtlinien (nur bei der benutzerkonfiguration) nach deinen wünschen anpassen. allerdings aufpassen, dass man sich die rechte für den zugriff auf windowsexplorer und den zugriff auf das dateisystem nicht versperrt. (ACHTUNG: die jeweiligen richtlinien werden sofort nach aktivierung übernommen!!)

5. nach dem erstellen der richtlinien gpedit.msc beenden

6. den windowsexplorer starten und im verzeichnis %systemroot%\system32\GroupPolicy\User die datei registry.pol löschen. dieser schritt verhindert dass die lokalen richtlinien auf alle user angewendet werden.

7. den aktuell angemeldeten user abmelden und sich als normaler admin anmelden. dem zuvor eingeschränkten user die administrator-rechte wieder entziehen und in die gruppe hauptbenutzer oder benutzer verschieben (in deinem fall gäste).

Wenn ich mich nun wieder mit dem Gastkonto anmelde, dann habe ich aber wieder folgen zugriff auf alles. D.h die von mir vorgenommen Einstellungen hatten keine auswirkungen. Ich glaube das liegt daran das ich die Datei registry.pol gelöscht habe. Hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee? 

PS: Ich arbeite lokal an diesem Computer, d.h der PC hängt nicht an einer Domäne.


----------



## gorim (7. Februar 2006)

Briefkasten hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 6. den windowsexplorer starten und im verzeichnis %systemroot%\system32\GroupPolicy\User die datei registry.pol löschen. dieser schritt verhindert dass die lokalen richtlinien auf alle user angewendet werden.



Was passiert, wenn Du die Leseberechtigung für diese Datei nur auf Gast setzt?

Was Du brauchst nennt man glaube ich Kiosk-Modus. Vielleicht mal danach suchen.

bis dann
gorim


----------

